# Comment voir les logs du serveur Apache?



## s.e.s.a.m.e (1 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai r&#233;alis&#233; un premier site que j'h&#233;berge pour l'instant en r&#233;seau local &#224; l'aide du serveur 'Apache' int&#233;gr&#233; &#224; MacOS X. Il fonctionne sans probl&#232;me depuis chaque machine. 

Je souhaiterais &#224; pr&#233;sent voir les logs de fr&#233;quentation du serveur en temps r&#233;el, mais je ne sais trop comment m'y prendre... A l'aide!

Et merci d'avance.

s.e.s.a.m.e


----------



## ntx (2 Septembre 2006)

Les logs sont dans /var/log/httpd, mais il faut être root pour les consulter.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2006)

Tu peux aussi y acc&#233;der via la console (Applications/Utilitaires/Console.app). Tu vas dans le menu _fichier/ouverture rapide/httpd/&#8230;_ mais ce n'est pas tr&#232;s parlant. Le mieux c'est d'utiliser un programme php comme bbclone qui va te repr&#233;senter tout &#231;a sous forme graphique et statistique.


----------



## s.e.s.a.m.e (4 Septembre 2006)

Je vous remercie de ces pistes que je vais explorer...


----------

